# Property for sale in North East Texas



## wbowling (Mar 27, 2014)

3000 sq.ft. log home on 57.98 acres. Lamar county Texas 2 miles south of Roxton TX. 

Sold by Century 21 Harvey properties, Paris Texas. MLS # 27881, (903) 785-8484

Three ponds, fenced and cross fenced, 30 x 50 metal workshop w/ concrete floor. pastures produce approx. 80 large round bails per cutting. Excellent for crops or beef. County water, coop electric. mineral rights. tractor and equipment convey.


----------



## urban gleaner (Jan 23, 2014)

Could you tell us the price?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

urban gleaner said:


> Could you tell us the price?


http://era1stchoicerealestate.22938...04548-101022938/158-cr-25250-roxton-tx-75477/

$399,000

What a cool looking home......


----------

